

Polyglot Notebook-style development environment for large and complex datasets - pablobaz
http://beakernotebook.com/?foo

======
captaindiego
This looks really cool. I am curious what the differences are between this and
IPython Notebook... which has recently been renamed Jupyter and now supports
kernels running different languages.

~~~
spot
Beaker supports multiple languages at the same time in the same notebook, and
the code can communicate. You can set a variable in one language, and read it
in another language, and it just works, magically.

